# 1/72 Merkava II - Assembly Manual Needed



## 51-pwolfmustang (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello fellow model enthusiasts, I have registered today to ask for your assistance because I have recently acquired a 1/72 Merkava II kit from the manufacturer Esci but the assembly instructions seem to be missing. Does someone here happen to have the assembly manual for this unit? I would appreciate the help if anyone can scan their manual and send it to me as I am unable to build this kit without the instructions. Please and thank you in advance for the help you can provide. Again, the manufacturer is Esci and the specific unit number is 8338

I apologize if I have posted this thread in the wrong section.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Esci has been gone for ages but their kits have been reissued by Italeri. You might want to ask on the Missing Links "braille scale" forum to see if someone has some instructions.


----------

